# Anybody hunting the late season?



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well we finally got our first substantial snow this week, and as per tradition, I went out today (the first day with winds below 30-50 mph.. no joke) and looked for some doe and yearling tracks. I find that when I come across these tracks together, the pattern will hold relatively steady, as long as I don't screw it up.

Found a great funnel point, so hopefully I can drop the hammer one more time before the 1st of the year.

Found out I'm losing my job after the 1st... making it after hunting season just adds insult to injury...



Who else is hunting the late season?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been duck hunting but our second m/l season just came in yesterday. I had initially planned on going today but rain this morning and my daughter's Christmas play this evening has put a halt to that. Maybe next weekend.

A friend and I have located some property that is overrun with does. Both of us are itching to get out there and fling some arrows at them after m/l season.


----------



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

Our late bow season is in now, and goes until Jan 2, so I still have a while to try and fill my tags. I have found where the deer are hanging out, mainly in thickets coming into the field late in the evening.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm probably about done with deer this season. I haven't been since I killed that last doe. SC weather keeps these deer (and me) guessing. 68* today...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 15, 2009)

Shoot I'm bummed I deleted the pic I took with my phone tonight. Checked weather.com (like an idiot) and they called for 10 mph winds and flurries. I woke up from an hour nap on stand with 3 inches sitting on my arrow shelf (and myself). You couldnt even see my arrow rest. Plus, the wind picked up to 25 mph+ by the time I was climbing down. What a night.

Thats what the late season is all about... :lol:


----------



## Andy (Dec 15, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Shoot I'm bummed I deleted the pic I took with my phone tonight. Checked weather.com (like an idiot) and they called for 10 mph winds and flurries. I woke up from an hour nap on stand with 3 inches sitting on my arrow shelf (and myself). You couldnt even see my arrow rest. Plus, the wind picked up to 25 mph+ by the time I was climbing down. What a night.
> 
> Thats what the late season is all about... :lol:



It's about sleeping in your stand??? Dang it, I've been doing it wrong.. LOL

Yeah, most times when they call for flurries, you better look out... LOL

:beer:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah I found a pic I sent to my gf.. we got quite a bit more snow after this pic was taken.


This was the first time I've fallen asleep hunting all year... probably cause it was leg day. My dad would be ashamed.. he taught me better than that... hell the only reason he wears a harness is so he can string it high and lean forward and sleep :lol:


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

Well it's not a blanket to keep you warm, but a blanket none the less... LOL
I LOVE hunting in the snow.

Looks like that could be a problem for the fall away rest. Wonder if there have ever been any problems with them freezing up?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

our season ended last sat, and wont'cha know the big buck ive been after was at the top of my driveway last nite, ripping up all the scraped tree's i sprayed buck piss on for our last day of season last sat. he'll be a dandy though next year.

i love hunting in the snow just because its peacefull and if you get high enough up you can see forever around here. good pic, looks nippy!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 16, 2009)

I've never had a problem with my g5 freezing, and I've hunted in some pretty crappy conditions. I've hear a lot about QAD's freezing, but I think the design of mine keeps it from freezing (or freezing bad enough to fail). When you draw back, you're either going to snap the cord, or itll come up lol. If I'm worried about it, I just lift the rest with my finger every once in a while.

I've been having a hard time getting on these deer in the late season. After every good snow I go look for tracks, but I'm hunting public land so theres no chance I'm putting a 200 buck trail cam out. So I just follow the trail close to the bedding area and hope for the best. I saw some massive turkeys last night and that was about it. Seems every good hunting spot seems to be where turkeys roost for the night (and scare the crap out of my in the process) :lol:


----------



## honers (Dec 16, 2009)

late season for us starts the end of this month....31st - 3rd....then our DNR was kind and gave us another one....jan. 15-17th...and our bow season ends on the 17th....i've set my bow in the warmth of my closet...got me 4 in the freezer...but do have me a tag for antleress only for the next two shotgun seasons...if'n i get lucky i'll keep the straps and loins and donate the rest to ones who are unable to get out in the woods and hunt for themselves....
we're lookin at another full moon at the end of this month and i can speak for myself...i've never had any luck when that thing is that round...but the weather is gonna be a factor on what i shoot...if'n it's nice....in the 20's or 30's...well i may try and pick out the biggest ole girl i can find...if'n it's colder than a well diggers arse....shootin the first thing that comes in sight of my cross hairs...

good luck to all that is going out....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow honers, wish I could just take my pick. I'm lucky if I see any brown other than squirrels.


----------



## Jwengerd (Dec 16, 2009)

Up here season ends feb. 7th so I have awhile still. Hope to go hunting after christmas. My work is shut down for 2weeks so that is a perfect time to go out and fill the freezer :mrgreen: .


----------



## honers (Dec 17, 2009)

well dyguy....i was just like you...i've really took advantage of the bow season this year....been out a good 45-50 times....and only till about a week or two before 1st shotgun season start did i finally get to see a deer....most of that i blame on the leaves still being on trees....once they were pretty much gone visibility was great....

this just happened to be a good year for me....where we shotgun hunt in southern illinois we didnt have to worry about the standing corn...all we hunted in was acorn and pine trees.....i wont brag cause most of my buddies were in the same boat with you....hardly seen a white tail let alone the rest of them....


----------



## switchback (Jan 3, 2010)

Our season would have normally ended today but this year we get an extended 2 week doe and spike season. and duck season ends the week after that. 

We always hunt public land that is bow only, but this next weekend we were invited to go fill the rest of our tags (fill the freezer) on a private land hunt. I don't ever get to use my muzzle loader so I'm taking it. I have 4 tags left and my buddy has 2 tags left. Made alot of jerky this weekend and want to try making alot of Jalapeno and cheese snack sticks. Then I'll vaccum seal and freeze for fishing trips and stuff.

If I fill all of my tags then the next 2 weekends will be spent duck hunting. Then maybe some pig hunting until it gets warm and then on to fishing. 

Good luck to everyone for rest of season if you still have a season going on.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds good switchback, wish an opportunity like that would come my way lol.


Out season ended the 1st, so I'm sitting around trying to figure out what to do.. Didn't have any luck once December rolled around, only deer that were moving were in my front yard.

Now comes the worst part of hunting... taking down tree stands in single digit temps to avoid theft.. :roll:


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Sounds good switchback, wish an opportunity like that would come my way lol.
> 
> 
> Out season ended the 1st, so I'm sitting around trying to figure out what to do.. Didn't have any luck once December rolled around, only deer that were moving were in my front yard.
> ...




Our season ended the 2nd, in my free time I'll be getting camo material and recovering my seats and pads on my stands. I never leave my stands up, not just because of theft, but the tree will grow, possibly busting straps making the stand unsafe, or just growing around your steps, chains or straps, making them dang near impossible to remove.. I learned that one the hard way several years back.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 4, 2010)

Our season is still in but I'm not sitting in a deer stand in single digit temps.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good switchback, wish an opportunity like that would come my way lol.
> ...



I'm okay with leaving them up till summer if its not public land... Mine are pretty secure (I bolt my climbing stick pieces together, so they really have to work to steal it) but I hate to risk it.


----------



## honers (Jan 4, 2010)

we got one more gun season coming next week then we are thru....
got out in the stand on the 31st....saw 4 nice doe bout 175 yards away but didnt want nuttin to do with my neck of the woods....bout 45 minutes later had an urgent call from mother nature and two does directly behind my treestand 20 yards out watched me...so guess what i caught with in my hands....  ....

temps have finally gotten to the point where it's that time to get the ole 5-gallon bucket out and go sit on the big ole ice cube...lookin forward to havin me a big ole plate of fresh crappie outa the ice.... =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've gotta get into ice fishing... one of those things I've always wanted to try but never had anybody to teach me how.. 

Anyone offering lessons? lol


----------



## switchback (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, Didn't fill all of our tags, but we both dropped a doe a piece Saturday evening. Going back to the lake next Saturday for the last chance to get a doe or spike for me. No pics this time but dropped mine in her tracks.


----------



## Andy (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck switchback, and forget the pictures, I want to see video....  

:beer:


----------



## switchback (Jan 13, 2010)

Andy, I had the video camera set up, but the way they were checking out the blind, I decided to take her when she was to my right. Before she came around and seen me. I did get video of the first doe I shot this year. Of her coming in and leaving. But she was standing to the left of camera when I shot. Need to edit it.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

I havnt been on here in a while. I went out for shotgun season, (first week of December) we got 8 on opening day(I brought home 4). Then Muzzle loader season (last weekend) I got a bonus button-buck. It was a good year for me, especially hunting on crutches in sub-zero temps. Couple pics;


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 13, 2010)

nicely done josh =D> =D> =D>


----------



## switchback (Jan 13, 2010)

Great job Josh and congrats on the freezer being full.


----------



## Andy (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats Josh, atleast you could use a crutch as a shooting stick... LOL


----------

